# Upgrading BIND version to a newer one



## tastech (Apr 25, 2012)

I have an old production server that is running BIND 7 that I am trashing and building a new server with BIND 9.  The system is a very simple one but I'd like to tidy up things and configs.

I have a domain name (of which I wish to be authoritive for), a static WAN IP and a modem that just DMZ(s) through to an internal 192 class C address of the server.  The server is multifaceted with WWW/FTP/Mail/DNS. My ISP acts as a static secondary DNS server for the domain. 

My questions are:


Should I be running split horizons so internal clients can resolve locally and external only find the server?  Or is there a simpler method?

As authoritive, should I have both forward and reverse files for my 210.X WAN IP and sep*a*rate forward and reverse for internal clients?  I ask this because, at the moment with the current config, internal clients seem only to resolve via the WAN IP. Which means that if the net goes down they can no longer get to the local server even though the first entry for resolv.conf is the server IP address.

There is so much stuff out there about configurations for BIND I'm starting to get confused on the best, simplest solution for my requirements.

TIA


----------



## SirDice (Apr 25, 2012)

I'd use the split horizon method. You don't really want to expose your internal structure to the outside world.


----------



## tastech (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks for your reply SirDice.

I was leaning that way as it seemed the best.

Cheers


----------

